# Gabriel Barbosa ''Gabigol''



## Dumbaghi (7 Maggio 2015)

Gabriel Barbosa Almeida, o più semplicemente Gabigol.

Questo è il nome del nuovo astro nascente in casa Santos, il ragazzo classe 1996 è un attaccante esterno di grande tecnica e piede mancino che sta collezionando i primi gol tra i professionisti e viene descritto come la ''Next Big Thing'' del calcio brasiliano.


Si vocifera che il ragazzo possa approdare al Milan nell'affare Robinho, 


Qui sotto un video con le sue giocate più belle.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Maggio 2015)




----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Maggio 2015)

davvero davvero bravo,sinceramente però non sono ancora convinto della sua collocazione come attaccante esterno,per me è molto meglio come punta vera e propria. Ovviamente è ancora giovane e quando verrà in Europa troverà la sua giusta collocazione.

Dovesse davvero arrivare sarei felicissimo,potremmo trovarci un simil-Neymar tra le mani.


----------



## diavolo (7 Maggio 2015)

Gabigol-Mastour


----------



## Jino (7 Maggio 2015)

Grande talento, da quest'anno ha fatto un bel passo avanti diventando anche decisivo in zona gol rispetto al passato, non a caso s'è preso questo soprannome. Comunque non è assolutamente pronto per l'Europa, credetemi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Maggio 2015)

Vale il discorso fatto per Dybala, va testata la tenuta mentale in una grande squadra,
però sono attaccanti tecnici come questi che vanno pressi,
spero di non rivedere più pippazze immonde, incapaci di giocare a calcio, come Gilardino, Pazzini Matri e Destro con la scusante che sono finalizzatori,
ma chi se ne frega? ne preferisco una che segni meno ma che si renda utile alla manovra e che ogni tanto si crei un occasione senza l'ausilio della squadra


----------



## ralf (7 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Grande talento, da quest'anno ha fatto un bel passo avanti diventando anche decisivo in zona gol rispetto al passato, non a caso s'è preso questo soprannome. Comunque non è assolutamente pronto per l'Europa, credetemi.



Quoto,piuttosto dal Brasilerao prenderei Gerson  e Kenedy


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Maggio 2015)

9 gol in 50 partite


----------



## pisolo22 (7 Maggio 2015)

Anche a me piace ma non sò se lo vedo ancora pronto per l'Europa comunque ad un prezzo accessibile sarebbe da fare è molto giovane e con un buon allenatore e una squadra decente dietro potrebbe sbocciare... Io come talenti oltre a lui prenderei Lacazzete del Lione già più affermato , quest'anno stagione strepitosa sta trascinando il Lione , ma penso che vada verso altri lidi purtroppo e credo che per meno di 30-40 mln nn si muova , se li dovessimo spendere per Dybala cosa che io non credo meglio lui secondo me.


----------



## Jino (7 Maggio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> 9 gol in 50 partite



Ha cominciato in prima squadra giovanissimo, ancora minorenne, non segnava praticamente mai, però da quest'anno ha cominciato a vedere pure la porta. Rimane un ragazzo giovanissimo, con enorme potenziale, ma commetterebbe un drammatico errore a venire ora in Europa.

Per dire Pato è sbarcato in Europa a quest'età, anche lui con uno score non certo impressionante nel campionato brasiliano, ma aveva tutt'altre capacità e talento.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Maggio 2015)

GABIGOLF , ha fatto più gol Robinho ... Comunque il video sembra fatti da un 13enne .


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Maggio 2015)

Criticare le medie gol di un neanche 19enne è una cosa che non capisco....


Poi magari è una pippa ma non sono certo questi numeri a dircelo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Maggio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Criticare le medie gol di un neanche 19enne è una cosa che non capisco....
> 
> 
> Poi magari è una pippa ma non sono certo questi numeri a dircelo



Comunque uno tra lui e Kenedy andrebbe preso,sono davvero il futuro del calcio brasiliano.


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> GABIGOLF , ha fatto più gol Robinho ... Comunque il video sembra fatti da un 13enne .



è giovanissimo, e non è una prima punta


----------



## davoreb (8 Maggio 2015)

Il video è ridicolo, si vedono 3-4 azioni, niente di spettacolare.

Poi magari è fortissimo.


----------

